# CD7200mkII or not?



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I know me and a few others here have been waiting on the arrival of the Eclipse CD7200mkII.... Well, I see a listing on Flea-bay for one... and I wonder and ask.. 

If not the 7200, WHAT... 

What out there offers the same (similar) features as the 7200, on the same (similar) pricepoint?? I can see the post comming about the 880... 

Things i'm after:
1. 3 way active
2. T/A
3. decent EQ
4. USB
5. good SQ
6. ease of use
7. PRICE (the mkII is going for 450$) 

I just can't see going with the Alpine 701 combo, it's just to much $$... and honestly, I don't know much abbout alpine... 

Someone please give me some options, I miss my 7100 already and I hadden't even used it for more than 10min... 

Thanks,
Aaron...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bump for opinions..


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

As just posted in my CD7200 thread, I'll most likely be going with the 880 + CD-UB100. The previous generation of the CD7200 had more noise and crackling in the USB input than it was worth, making SQ listening via HDD impossible. Who knows if they fixed it? I sure don't and I'm not gonna be the first to try it out.

Just my $.02


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

800prs + usb connection adapter.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Clarion DXZ785USB (2008 model)
3-way active capable
Digital T/A
3-band PEQ
USB connector
Looks like Darth Vader










http://www.clarion.com/us/en/produc...DXZ785USB/us-en-product-pf_1172385078991.html


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

World champion Andy Jones just got his (see the thread on sounddomain.com), so maybe he can answer some of your questions/give an opinion. Also sounddomain member Super Jay does bench testing etc. for Eclipse and can answer your questions. 
I am heavily leaning towards this hu myself.
Plus, it can change colors!!! lol!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> World champion Andy Jones just got his (see the thread on sounddomain.com), so maybe he can answer some of your questions/give an opinion. Also sounddomain member Super Jay does bench testing etc. for Eclipse and can answer your questions.
> I am heavily leaning towards this hu myself.
> Plus, it can change colors!!! lol!


Ugh... not a member there 

And I can't join another forum! Lol.. I already actively follow 4! :blush: 

I need to know whether the USB has noise issues and whether the controls/interface suck like the CD7100!


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> I need to know whether the USB has noise issues and whether the controls/interface suck like the CD7100!


I'd be willing to bet the controls/interface are just as bad as the 7100.

I too am getting ready to purchase a new deck and am pretty much certain it will be a 7200 or 800... just waiting for some feedback.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> As just posted in my CD7200 thread, I'll most likely be going with the 880 + CD-UB100. The previous generation of the CD7200 had more noise and crackling in the USB input than it was worth, making SQ listening via HDD impossible. Who knows if they fixed it? I sure don't and I'm not gonna be the first to try it out.
> 
> Just my $.02



is there really such a thing as SQ from compressed audio?


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> I'd be willing to bet the controls/interface are just as bad as the 7100.
> 
> I too am getting ready to purchase a new deck and am pretty much certain it will be a 7200 or 800... just waiting for some feedback.


I can look into this and find out from Eclipse


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

It_Hertz said:


> is there really such a thing as SQ from compressed audio?


With portable, USB-powered hard drives now reaching 320GB, you can compile your ENTIRE collection of CD's onto one hard drive as .wav's (lossless) and still take full advantage of all the processing and the DAC's.

Also, with 320Kbps MP3's ripped from my CD's, I hardly notice any difference at all as long as the original recording isn't extensively clipped. The USB input can be just as much SQ oriented as the CD-ROM.

So in short, Yes, a good USB is worth it.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> I can look into this and find out from Eclipse


That would be awesome.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> With portable, USB-powered hard drives now reaching 320GB, you can compile your ENTIRE collection of CD's onto one hard drive as .wav's (lossless) and still take full advantage of all the processing and the DAC's.
> 
> Also, with 320Kbps MP3's ripped from my CD's, I hardly notice any difference at all as long as the original recording isn't extensively clipped. The USB input can be just as much SQ oriented as the CD-ROM.
> 
> So in short, Yes, a good USB is worth it.


^^^ That is exactly what I want to do... screw Mp3's, when you can have full lossless songs..


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It's really simple Aaron. Did you like the CD7100? If so get the CD7200. If not get a different unit.


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> is there really such a thing as SQ from compressed audio?


x2 what do you expect to get from a crappy source


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

FSUnoles said:


> x2 what do you expect to get from a crappy source


Allow me to quote myself and answer your question AGAIN:



kidwolf909 said:


> With portable, USB-powered hard drives now reaching 320GB, you can compile your ENTIRE collection of CD's onto one hard drive as .wav's (lossless) and still take full advantage of all the processing and the DAC's.
> 
> Also, with 320Kbps MP3's ripped from my CD's, I hardly notice any difference at all as long as the original recording isn't extensively clipped. The USB input can be just as much SQ oriented as the CD-ROM.
> 
> So in short, Yes, a good USB is worth it.


In case you missed that...



kidwolf909 said:


> With portable, USB-powered hard drives now reaching 320GB, you can compile your ENTIRE collection of CD's onto one hard drive as .wav's (lossless) and still take full advantage of all the processing and the DAC's.
> 
> Also, with 320Kbps MP3's ripped from my CD's, I hardly notice any difference at all as long as the original recording isn't extensively clipped. The USB input can be just as much SQ oriented as the CD-ROM.
> 
> So in short, Yes, a good USB is worth it.


Try reading next time.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Daishi said:


> It's really simple Aaron. Did you like the CD7100? If so get the CD7200. If not get a different unit.


I donno man, I never really got a chance to use it.. 

I guess my main concern is, IS it all it's cracked up to be? I'm really wanting a HD in the car, and i'm hearing a lot of bad press about the USB functionality..


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> With portable, USB-powered hard drives now reaching 320GB, you can compile your ENTIRE collection of CD's onto one hard drive as .wav's (lossless) and still take full advantage of all the processing and the DAC's.
> 
> Also, with 320Kbps MP3's ripped from my CD's, I hardly notice any difference at all as long as the original recording isn't extensively clipped. The USB input can be just as much SQ oriented as the CD-ROM.
> 
> So in short, Yes, a good USB is worth it.


While I agree wholeheartedly, the outboard Alpine unit that I had, which my brother-in-law uses now, has some pretty major flaws. Noise plagues this unit and makes it almost unusable, not to mention the operation is quircky. I hope the Eclipse version is better in this regard.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

The only person who's kocking the USB is the same guy that knocked the CD7100 because he never played with it before purchasing the thing and didn't like the interface. the USB on mine had no issues.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> The only person who's kocking the USB is the same guy that knocked the CD7100 because he never played with it before purchasing the thing and didn't like the interface. the USB on mine had no issues.


Really? No noise or anything? And you didn't mind the interface?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I had two units that had the problem, I also know of a bunch of others that had a click through the tweeters from the USB.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump for more,,


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

one thing i've noticed while going through the CD7200mkII's user manual is that it only supports up to 320kbps mp3 and wma off a CD. it states it "does not support lossless compression" on wma (doesn't say anything about supporting lossless compression on mp3). 

off the USB it only supports up 160kbps on MPEG-2.5, up to 320kbps on variable bit rate, and only up to 192kbps on wma. also, doesn't support DRM on wma's and there's a limit of 3000 files off the USB drive.

i couldn't find anything about it supporting .wav files off the USB.

am i reading it wrong? doesn't quite seem like the end-all solution if you're really concerned about SQ and have a critical ear.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not sure about the Alpine, but the Pio 880 supports .WAV playback. We need to find out if the MKII supports it, or the USB question is essentially dead (for those interested in lossless)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm thinking Alpine h701 and the controller connected to a modded Xbox running Linux, with a 250g HD... now..


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm thinking Alpine h701 and the controller connected to a modded Xbox running Linux, with a 250g HD... now..


be sure to post a tutorial!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

flapperdink said:


> one thing i've noticed while going through the CD7200mkII's user manual is that it only supports up to 320kbps mp3 and wma off a CD. it states it "does not support lossless compression" on wma (doesn't say anything about supporting lossless compression on mp3).
> 
> off the USB it only supports up 160kbps on MPEG-2.5, up to 320kbps on variable bit rate, and only up to 192kbps on wma. also, doesn't support DRM on wma's and there's a limit of 3000 files off the USB drive.
> 
> ...


It should play .wav's. My 6900 doesn't "support" their playback, but it does so perfectly off a thumb drive. Do you own the 7200 or were you just browsing the manual on the website?


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Do you own the 7200 or were you just browsing the manual on the website?


just browsing the manual off their website.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

flapperdink said:


> just browsing the manual off their website.


Ahh, I was hoping like hell you owned it lol... I'm tempted to buy one off ebay :blush:


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Ahh, I was hoping like hell you owned it lol... I'm tempted to buy one off ebay :blush:


i'm definitely looking for a HU, and depending on others' experience with it i may just buy it.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm thinking Alpine h701 and the controller connected to a modded Xbox running Linux, with a 250g HD... now..


Wow, for all that bother, you might as well go carputer.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

speakerboy said:


> Wow, for all that bother, you might as well go carputer.


CarPC.... MUCH cheaper... 

Check out the XBMC "dashboard" and consider that the XB has an opticle out.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2OAOfXN89I


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> Really? No noise or anything? And you didn't mind the interface?


Nope, no noise at all, and the interface didn't bother me all that much either. Just like the iPod interface doesn't bother me. I found it pretty simple once I played with it for 10 minutes.

I have a 7200 on order that should be here in the near future. Once it's in I'll install it and let people know about the USB interface and .wav stuff.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> Nope, no noise at all, and the interface didn't bother me all that much either. Just like the iPod interface doesn't bother me. I found it pretty simple once I played with it for 10 minutes.
> 
> I have a 7200 on order that should be here in the near future. Once it's in I'll install it and let people know about the USB interface and .wav stuff.


Good deal man. Please let us all know when you get it! I need to know ASAP! lol

Right now I'm without a head unit because I sent my 6900 in to Pioneer for a refund, so as soon as you get it, let me know!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WOO, CD7200mkII in Limited Stock availability at SE!

Link!

Shweet! It's $40 more than ebay shipped, but you get the install gear and ****. This is making me happppppy 

Now for the damn 800PRS to drop!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It looks like the USB interface on the 7200 is going to be the same as the 7100, so if you're looking for USB HD usability then you probably should look elsewhere. Now, iPod interface I like it quite a bit


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> It looks like the USB interface on the 7200 is going to be the same as the 7100, so if you're looking for USB HD usability then you probably should look elsewhere. Now, iPod interface I like it quite a bit


How can you possibly judge what the USB interface is like on the 7200? It hasn't been reviewed yet and there's no way of just spotting it from appearance, is there?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/contents/1636.html

192 kb/sec maximum bitrate, 3000 total songs, 1000 total folders. So it's pretty much the same as the older model. Possibly a slightly more efficient interface, but you won't get much in the way of file numbers.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/cd7200mkII_e/audio/contents/1636.html
> 
> *192 kb/sec maximum bitrate*, 3000 total songs, 1000 total folders. So it's pretty much the same as the older model. Possibly a slightly more efficient interface, but you won't get much in the way of file numbers.


*Ehh, that's only for wma. MP3 supports 320kbps.* What I'm more concerned about is the displayed file names and all. The Pioneer USB adapter only displays 8 characters, so it's worthless as well. I'll probably just buy the 880PRS and wait for a better USB adapter to come out.

Oh well. Stupid interface... I need a review


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> WOO, CD7200mkII in Limited Stock availability at SE!
> 
> Link!
> 
> ...


It's funny that they claim to have 'one left in stock' when Eclipse hasnt even begun shipping them yet. Although if you feel secure enough to take the risk from an unauthorized dealer, by all means go for it ...


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It appears that the Eclipse will support up to 128 characters based on the manual. My unit is supposed to come in sometime in the end of the month, so I'll have an idea for sure sometime soon after that.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

i just installed it, is pretty slick!


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> It's funny that they claim to have 'one left in stock' when Eclipse hasnt even begun shipping them yet. Although if you feel secure enough to take the risk from an unauthorized dealer, by all means go for it ...


I was thinking the same thing LOL. Probably doing what most online dealers do...show that they have them in stock when in fact they aren't and then after you order go "shoot, it just sold out, but we'll have another one in soon." 3 months go bye and you finally have it.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> i just installed it, is pretty slick!


Well what do you think!?

Is the interface friendly? USB work well? Give us a write-up!

You may very well determine the fate of my head unit purchase lol.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Daishi said:


> I was thinking the same thing LOL. Probably doing what most online dealers do...show that they have them in stock when in fact they aren't and then after you order go "shoot, it just sold out, but we'll have another one in soon." 3 months go bye and you finally have it.


Actually I should take that back, they havent begun shipping to the regular B&Ms yet. Crutchfield I believe has or will very soon have them on hand.

Being an independent sucks.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> Well what do you think!?
> 
> Is the interface friendly? USB work well? Give us a write-up!
> 
> You may very well determine the fate of my head unit purchase lol.




I actually installed for a friend of mine earlier today. 

The quality is pretty top notch. Everything felt very nice, buttons knobs etc, all work and feels nice. 

The only gripe that I have is that is too space-aged looking imo. I really prefer the clean look of his Clarion 9255 that the 7200 replaced. Well, I guess another gripe is the manual. Its beyond basic for an advanced HU like this. I don't know if there is another manual that's missing or left out from eclipse, but it didn't really cover all the functions. 

We really haven't gotten around to playing around with the unit much...mostly basic functions. We haven't messed around with the e-iserv either. 

At the moment he is using my PG Reactor. The speakers are Morel Elates (active) and 2 IDQ10v3's We are still playing around with xover points. 

So far from what I can see its pretty advanced and feature packed.

EQ: although it lacks bands, it has user selectable frequencies for each band (if that makes sense). I don't remember how many bands it has, but each "band" has a selectable frequency. For example: for "band one," the user can choose 65, 85, 100, 120 (don't quote me on those freq's) and set it for band one.

xover: there are 2 configurations from what we could see - 4 way+sub (F/R/S) and 3 way. This left us scratching our heads on this one since the manual didn't help at all. Other then that there are user 6/12/18/24db crossover slopes...nice! 

It has a few other mumbo-jumbo audio related features, but we decided to leave them off. 

Features: where to start...the bluetooth feature is awesome! It liked to his Razor cell phone pretty easily. We called a few of our friends and the audio quality on both sides is pretty good. Its especially great when driving with the windows down. He called me while driving 40-50 mph and its was darn clear, I couldn't even hear the wind noise. Another nice touch was that the HU can flip through recent calls. We are still trying to make it access his phonebook on the Razor though. 

We haven't played much with the USB connector yet. Out of curiosity, I uploaded an MP3 song to my flash drive and it didn't play anything. I guess it needs to be formatted or something. 

The rest of the features are pretty standard for higher end HU's. Nice display, smooth flip face, several illumination options...blahblahblah.

I told him to play around with it this week and LMK how he likes it. 

I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> I'll keep you guys updated.


Wow thanks a boat load man. The USB thing kinda worries me because mine played on my Pioneer unit without anything being done except putting the files on the drive. However, it's nice to heard your thoughts on it.

Questions:
1. Are the knobs solid? Metal or plastic?
2. Is the face solid? Heavy or light...mostly plastic? Does it creak?
3. How difficult was the install? I've heard CD7100's were a ***** to install...
4. How is the motorized faceplate assembly? Smooth and quick motion?
5. CD's inject and eject fine? Heard stories of 7100's freezing with CD's.
6. Did you like the navigation/interface? Easy to comprehend?

That's about all for now... though I'm really curious about the USB. It would be AMAZING if your friend could play with that a little bit for us. See how many characters are displayed, how easy it is to navigate, etc.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> Wow thanks a boat load man. The USB thing kinda worries me because mine played on my Pioneer unit without anything being done except putting the files on the drive. However, it's nice to heard your thoughts on it.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Are the knobs solid? Metal or plastic?
> ...


Overall if I needed a HU, i would probably buy it. But I would rather have his 9255


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> Overall if I needed a HU, i would probably buy it. But I would rather have his 9255


Ahh, is that the DRZ9255? I've heard it's an amazing unit, but lacks other features like BT and USB and XM/HD radio.

I have a Pioneer with a motorized face so I'm used to the smooth motion of the face, so I doubt the Eclipse is far off. I just wanted to see if there were any issues with it.

Oh and one last thing I forgot to ask...sorry for all the questions by the way lol.

Is the navigation/select difficult and imprecise due to the whole deal with volume knob + navigation 4-way + select button all in one area? I've heard 7100's were a PITA to use because you tried to press right on the nav pad but it thoughts you hit up or something and that the select button was small and difficult to hit accurately.

Thanks man, you've been awesome!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^
It seems to be pretty easy to use and mistake free so far for me. I'll ask my friend to see if he has any trouble with his...his fingers are a bit bigger them mine.

The "mode" button on the left of the knob is a little close though. I accidentally pushed it a few times. Other then that everything is laid out very thoughtfully. 

Oh yeah, one more thing. There is a little tab under the face release button that feels loose. I don't know if its a manufacture defect or something. Maybe it does something? Its the two vertical strips on the right of the face. THe top one is the release the bottom is the mystery tab


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> ^
> It seems to be pretty easy to use and mistake free so far for me. I'll ask my friend to see if he has any trouble with his...his fingers are a bit bigger them mine.
> 
> The "mode" button on the left of the knob is a little close though. I accidentally pushed it a few times. Other then that everything is laid out very thoughtfully.
> ...


Hmm...not a clue what that mystery tab could do. I've read the manual online top to bottom pretty much 3 times now. Never read anything about it.

Glad to hear it's not too hard to use the buttons though. This is turning me on to the unit more and more 

You say the display is "nice"... is it crisp and clear and easily legible? From the pictures online it looks a little bit fuzzy... wasn't sure.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ I haven't seen it in direct sunlight yet. I'll ask him. You're right it does look a bit fuzzy.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> ^ I haven't seen it in direct sunlight yet. I'll ask him. You're right it does look a bit fuzzy.


Yea well I mean, even if it isn't too clear, you can use that E-iServ to do all your tuning and upload it, leaving only minor tweaks to be done on the unit itself. It'd be nice to have a clear screen for navigation and all, but it can be somewhat forgiven. But like you said, just ask and lemme know please 

I'm going to try to order either the CD7200mkII or 880PRS by monday so it can be here to go into my car next weekend


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

humm, I forgot to mention the time alignment feature is sweet.:blush: This is probably the main feature why I like it so much.
Even though the elates are mounted in the factory locations, it gave us a pretty good center image.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

3-way/4 speaker mode is to switch all the crossover stuff from a standard two speaker front/two speaker rear to a standard 3-way front stage. You NEED to switch it to 3-way if you want to run active.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

circa40 said:


> I actually installed for a friend of mine earlier today.
> 
> The quality is pretty top notch. Everything felt very nice, buttons knobs etc, all work and feels nice.
> 
> ...





kidwolf909 said:


> Wow thanks a boat load man. The USB thing kinda worries me because mine played on my Pioneer unit without anything being done except putting the files on the drive. However, it's nice to heard your thoughts on it.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Are the knobs solid? Metal or plastic?
> ...



For the USB to work the songs must be in a specific folder, IIRC it needs to be in a folder called Eclipse


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, guys, I am glad I more of a specific discussion going on this, but alas, I just pulled the trigger on a Alpine c701/h701 combo...

I want to thank you all for giving me and everyone else the now 6 pages of info, I hope it keeps coming and really helps everyone in the decision making.. 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Well, guys, I am glad I more of a specific discussion going on this, but alas, I just pulled the trigger on a Alpine c701/h701 combo...
> 
> I want to thank you all for giving me and everyone else the now 6 pages of info, I hope it keeps coming and really helps everyone in the decision making..
> 
> ...


Aww that's a shame man. But good luck with that!

And to all else watching this thread: Keep the info coming as I'm between the CD7200 and 880PRS right now! Trying to decide by tomorrow :-\

Circa, if you hear anything form your friend, please let me know lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> Aww that's a shame man. But good luck with that!


A shame it's not, really... I'll have a HUGE amount of control that the 7100/7200/880 just can't offer... I wanted to do a deadhead, but, this will work better in the long run... Things have progressed far enough to warent me doing this for a most proper long term soultition...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> A shame it's not, really... I'll have a HUGE amount of control that the 7100/7200/880 just can't offer... I wanted to do a deadhead, but, this will work better in the long run... Things have progressed far enough to warent me doing this for a most proper long term soultition...


Well I meant it's a shame cuz you won't be getting the 7200 and then telling me what it's like so I can be sure on my purchase 

Sorry, but I wanted someone to be the guinea pig lol.

*EDIT: I think I just found that the unit can display 14 characters at most, from USB I assume. The excerpt "FM char: \x08A maximum of 14 characters can be displayed in the display area. The remaining characters can be displayed by scrolling. The folder name is displayed first. The file name can then be displayed by scrolling. After the file name has been displayed, the display will be fixed." Also just played around with E-iserv a little bit, it's FREAKIN SWEET! It makes me want the CD7200 incredibly badly. It's infinitely adjustable it seems  However, being a dead head, I won't be able to run 3-way active unless I buy another amp :-\*


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys know the 7200 has detachable face plate right? Its really odd to have a faceplate carrying case with the "eclipse" logo on it


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> You guys know the 7200 has detachable face plate right? Its really odd to have a faceplate carrying case with the "eclipse" logo on it


So did the 7100 I had, it's not that odd...


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

The CD7000 did too


----------



## Vampire (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, just saw it "in stock" on Crutchfield for about $550. Guaranteed to be lower elsewhere albeit with shipping costs and no support.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Making a purchase tonight. Either 7200 or 880. Leaning toward the 7200 right now.

Let's keep this fresh... any more opinions on the 7200 would be GREAT to help me make my decision.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Vampire said:


> Well, just saw it "in stock" on Crutchfield for about $550. Guaranteed to be lower elsewhere albeit with shipping costs and no support.


There are places to get is lower I'm sure WITH support. You just need to know who to talk to


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess the noob's just don't understand. Eclipse NEVER used to offer detachable face.



circa40 said:


> You guys know the 7200 has detachable face plate right? Its really odd to have a faceplate carrying case with the "eclipse" logo on it


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> I guess the noob's just don't understand. Eclipse NEVER used to offer detachable face.


I guess the "noobs" understand that they've had them for over three years now so it's not a shock anymore


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> I guess the "noobs" understand that they've had them for over three years now so it's not a shock anymore


I'd prefer the detachable faceplate. Hopefully it doesn't stick out too far for me to close the radio door on my tC else I'll be removing the faceplate all the time


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> I'd prefer the detachable faceplate. Hopefully it doesn't stick out too far for me to close the radio door on my tC else I'll be removing the faceplate all the time


So, does that mean you went with the 7200?


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

So where are you guys finding this hu? I really really want one but I called eclipse and they didnt know when they would be shipping it out. I saw some on ebay and on two websites that sell audio equipment. Don't want to jump the gun on $400.00. Any ideas or pricing info?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

dalasdon2000 said:


> So where are you guys finding this hu? I really really want one but I called eclipse and they didnt know when they would be shipping it out. I saw some on ebay and on two websites that sell audio equipment. Don't want to jump the gun on $400.00. Any ideas or pricing info?


www.crutchfield.com


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

i just got of the phone with "adam" he said they didnt have any nor did he know when they would come in, but would send me an email.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> So, does that mean you went with the 7200?


No not yet, I'm buying mine off ebay tonight or tomorrow. I think I want to try the 7200 out instead of going with the 880 and possibly missing out :-\


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

ebay? surely you jest.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> ebay? surely you jest.


Why must I be jesting? lol

I bought both my amps and my component set off ebay. All work great with warranty included.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just read the thread about the decline of brick and mortar stores, and how trans shipping is ruining the industry, so it's fresh in my mind. I also work for a B&M eclipse dealer, and I know we've had our 7200 order in for a while, the 3200 arrived already with slightly different controls than the 3100, but the 7200 did not arrive yet. I wonder how some slimy ebay guy got one already. Also, who supports the warranty? The ebay seller? Most vendors, eclipse for instance, usually will not honor an online purchase's warranty except for the rare dealer like crutchfield. Also, were your amp's and component set's used gear purchased from an individual? or were they year old stock? or were they brand new b-stock? could you even tell? Just one example of good counterfiting was with Tein, the spring manufacturer. They had a big write up of someone with springs that looked exactly like theirs to the average consumer, but some minor differences proved that Tein did not make them, and after testing, the spring rates weren't even close, nor were they the same quality metal. You could buy them from ebay, never knowing the difference, and then assume that Tein was a terrible spring company. 

Caveat Emptor my friend.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally found the link I was looking for. http://www.tein.com/counterfeit/index.html
If I didn't see this, I doubt I could tell the difference, even being a Tein dealer. You'd have to see them side by side to notice.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both amps were brand new Alpine PDX's that I was able to register with Alpine, so they were legit SN's. Boxes were also sealed with Alpine security seal.

I'm not really sure how an ebay guy got a hold of the 7200's, but I doubt you could easily counterfeit a head unit of it's caliber without someone noticing. Not to mention several people have purchased them from the seller and say they're satisfied with the product and everything. The seller has a 99.8% positive rating from 6000 sales, so I assume he's standing behind what he sells as authentic.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

FYI, registering a product online does not mean you have a warranty. It just means the serial number is regitered to you. You're warranty is your proof of purchase from an authorized dealer. Otherwise, you could register the unit 2 year from now and have an extra 2 years on your warranty. 

I agree that most likely noone is counterfeiting these units. That still leaves the question of how they are getting them. Best case scenario, they are stolen or trans shipped. This means they are A-stock, but just not aquired through legit channels. At this point, you only lose the warranty. Worst case scenario is they are B-stock, which could be repaired/refurbished, or just not capable of meeting eclipses standards when tested. At this point you are getting a radio that didn't make the cut for eclipse and possibly has something repaired inside, making the unit far less reliable, and possibly compromising sound quality. You would never know if this was the case. The unit would look, and possibly be, factory fresh, but it would still be repaired/refurbished. Have you ever purchase a known refurbished product? I know as a JL dealer about 5 years back, we got B-Stock JL300/4's. It was impossible to tell the difference except for a little b hidden in the label, they were factory fresh, and in exactly the same box/packaging and looked brand new cosmetically. I can tell you that every A-stock 300/4 ($499.99) worked beautifully. Nearly every B-stock ($299.99) would work beatifully for about 2-3 months, and then would come back to us with a problem. The good news was that we were JL authorized, so even the b-stock had a warranty on it. I'd hate to think of what would have happened if those b-stock units had been purchased from a non-JL dealer. I'm hoping your one of the lucky ones who get's an A-stock unit minus the warranty, and hoping you never have a problem with it. It's like russian roulette though with your $400+. I know i'd rather have the piece of mind of a dealer purchased item. 
Let me ask you one last question. If every dealer can sell at map pricing (minimum advertised pricing), and get it all day long, why doesn't the ebay seller beleive he can get that price? Think he just want's to do you a favor and lose money? or is there some reason the radio he has is worth less? Think about it. Sorry to Rant about this. Just trying to inform you as to why you may want to choose to purchase from an authorized dealer. In the end it's your choice.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Just read the thread about the decline of brick and mortar stores, and how trans shipping is ruining the industry, so it's fresh in my mind. I also work for a B&M eclipse dealer, and I know we've had our 7200 order in for a while, the 3200 arrived already with slightly different controls than the 3100, but the 7200 did not arrive yet. I wonder how some slimy ebay guy got one already. Also, who supports the warranty? The ebay seller? Most vendors, eclipse for instance, usually will not honor an online purchase's warranty except for the rare dealer like crutchfield. Also, were your amp's and component set's used gear purchased from an individual? or were they year old stock? or were they brand new b-stock? could you even tell? Just one example of good counterfiting was with Tein, the spring manufacturer. They had a big write up of someone with springs that looked exactly like theirs to the average consumer, but some minor differences proved that Tein did not make them, and after testing, the spring rates weren't even close, nor were they the same quality metal. You could buy them from ebay, never knowing the difference, and then assume that Tein was a terrible spring company.
> 
> Caveat Emptor my friend.



What store is it that you work at? I can't seem to find any near your area besides CC.

7200s have been shipping intermittently. So most likely his fleabay source got them from a dealer or distributor (transhippers). Still the same situation though ..dead warranty and coverage.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

That's funny, you're right, we don't show up on their dealer locator. The funny part is I know of another dealer within 10 miles of us, and the search didn't turn them up either. BTW, the shop is in 08002, cherry hill, not bordentown. That's where i'm from. If you are interested in purchasing from us, PM me and i'll give you the name of the shop so you can do your research.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> That's funny, you're right, we don't show up on their dealer locator. The funny part is I know of another dealer within 10 miles of us, and the search didn't turn them up either. BTW, the shop is in 08002, cherry hill, not bordentown. That's where i'm from. If you are interested in purchasing from us, PM me and i'll give you the name of the shop so you can do your research.


Im a dealer myself, but also a rep (for various lines) and cover your area thats why I was curious.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I see where you're coming from WRX...

So if I can purchase from Crutchfield it would be the best option right now? They have low stock on the 7200mkII as of right now and I don't really want to wait for CC to have (don't think they will either) and none of my local shops (all 2 of them) carry Eclipse's high-end products.

So would Crutchfield with the 1 year warranty, $550 be worth it?

For $550 I'm not sure the Eclipse is the way to go if that's the only viable option. That'll be $220 out of my pocket toward it after my Pioneer refund.

What do you guys think? All I can say is, if I buy it, the damn thing better not suck for $550.

Hell, it should cook me breakfast for $550.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^ $550 isn't that bad. My friend paid about the same, but we got the dealer to give us the radio kit, harness and antenna adapter in the deal


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

circa40 said:


> ^ $550 isn't that bad. My friend paid about the same, but we got the dealer to give us the radio kit, harness and antenna adapter in the deal


And all the same would come from Crutchfield, so he's still doing good.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

You know you can't resisit ..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> And all the same would come from Crutchfield, so he's still doing good.


you're right, I forgot about that:blush:


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

That thing is crack rock!


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

circa40 said:


> I actually installed for a friend of mine earlier today.
> 
> I really prefer the clean look of his Clarion 9255 that the 7200 replaced.


i ran a CD7000 with the ipod interface for 2 years. i went DRZ with the Clarion ipod interface and i'm very happy with it. so what that i have to create clarion playlists, the DRZ is able to display all the text of songs that, on the CD7000, were getting truncated. it also plays everything on the pod, which is a carefully chosen 5G (because the 5G is the most versatile in format support) how about them apples ?

who in their right mind would choose an eclipse brain over the DRZ ? Does eclipse use some kind of magical componentry that tramples on the DRZ ? they don't even tell you what kind of DAC is used in their HU's, it must be top secret. but i guess the feature-set is also important, bt, usb, etc....so i can understand somewhat.

when clarion releases it's next gen DRZ (or should I say "If"), you can bet i'll be the first in line. unless for some strange reason they do something hideously wrong to it.

never really liked the interface and large wheel controls of eclipse, difficult to use when driving.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

zero7404 said:


> i ran a CD7000 with the ipod interface for 2 years. i went DRZ with the Clarion ipod interface and i'm very happy with it. so what that i have to create clarion playlists, the DRZ is able to display all the text of songs that, on the CD7000, were getting truncated. it also plays everything on the pod, which is a carefully chosen 5G (because the 5G is the most versatile in format support) how about them apples ?
> 
> who in their right mind would choose an eclipse brain over the DRZ ? Does eclipse use some kind of magical componentry that tramples on the DRZ ? they don't even tell you what kind of DAC is used in their HU's, it must be top secret. but i guess the feature-set is also important, bt, usb, etc....so i can understand somewhat.
> 
> ...


While the DRZ is the top of the line audiophile's unit, it's price tag is outrageous and it lacks those features that the average listener is looking for, such as USB, BT, etc. Also, Eclipse uses delta-sigma DAC's. Don't know how good they are compared to Burr-Brown's, but I doubt they're any worse.

@6spdcoupe - yea I really can't resist lol, the unit is gorgeous! But where di you get those pics? Do you own one?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

zero7404 said:


> i ran a CD7000 with the ipod interface for 2 years. i went DRZ with the Clarion ipod interface and i'm very happy with it. so what that i have to create clarion playlists, the DRZ is able to display all the text of songs that, on the CD7000, were getting truncated. it also plays everything on the pod, which is a carefully chosen 5G (because the 5G is the most versatile in format support) how about them apples ?
> 
> who in their right mind would choose an eclipse brain over the DRZ ? Does eclipse use some kind of magical componentry that tramples on the DRZ ? they don't even tell you what kind of DAC is used in their HU's, it must be top secret. but i guess the feature-set is also important, bt, usb, etc....so i can understand somewhat.
> 
> ...


What's a DRZ cost in compairison? can it touch the 7200 450-550$ asking price?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> While the DRZ is the top of the line audiophile's unit, it's price tag is outrageous and it lacks those features that the average listener is looking for, such as USB, BT, etc. Also, Eclipse uses delta-sigma DAC's. Don't know how good they are compared to Burr-Brown's, but I doubt they're any worse.
> 
> @6spdcoupe - yea I really can't resist lol, the unit is gorgeous! But where di you get those pics? Do you own one?


The Delta Sigmas were brought back from their original high lines several years ago. VERY solid transport and IMHO would certainly rival.

I own a few.


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

got mine for 900 @ a clarion dealer.
i've seen them on ebay for 700 or so....

it lacks bt and USB support, but i wasn't interested in that. just listening to my music.

tuner is pretty damn good too...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What's a DRZ cost in compairison? can it touch the 7200 450-550$ asking price?


SRP Vs SRP the DRZ is more than double in price. Flexibility for active users the DRZ certainly wins as nothing else can touch it as an all in one. Daily usage features and half the cost the 7200 prevails.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

zero7404 said:


> who in their right mind would choose an eclipse brain over the DRZ ?


I don't think that I have ever stated that it was the newer DRZ, if I did, I apologize. Its the DRX version that he bought in 98~99ish. That HU is darn old that all the lettering has rubbed off and the knob doesn't work right anymore. The display was soooo scuffed up from cleaning that it was kinda hard to read with direct sunlight. That being said, I'm not totally sure if the 7200 is that much better in terms of visibility in direct sunlight 

I don't know what he is going to do with it, but I recommended to him calling Clarion to see if they still repair the radio 
He liked all the features that the Eclipse offered and it was a nice cheaper alternative to his 9255.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> The Delta Sigmas were brought back from their original high lines several years ago. VERY solid transport and IMHO would certainly rival.
> 
> I own a few.


You own a few 7200's....?

So why the heck haven't you weighed in more!? Lol... have you installed one or used one yet? I've been so off and on about it because I haven't read anyone testimonial about it and I was weary about the possible interface issues and USB problems. :blush:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> You own a few 7200's....?
> 
> So why the heck haven't you weighed in more!? Lol... have you installed one or used one yet? I've been so off and on about it because I haven't read anyone testimonial about it and I was weary about the possible interface issues and USB problems. :blush:


I'm not using one, I just own them. It's what I do ..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=374028&postcount=83


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Im a dealer myself, but also a rep (for various lines) and cover your area thats why I was curious.


I can tell you that Russ is my Eclipse Rep. Known the guy since he was rocking an old school Infinity "maxima" lol. 



kidwolf909 said:


> I see where you're coming from WRX...
> 
> So if I can purchase from Crutchfield it would be the best option right now? They have low stock on the 7200mkII as of right now and I don't really want to wait for CC to have (don't think they will either) and none of my local shops (all 2 of them) carry Eclipse's high-end products.
> 
> ...


How far south in MD are you? I could get you first in line for our batch of 7200's, match Crutchfield's pricing/kits, and get you eclipse's 3 year B&M dealer warranty (instead of crutchfields 1year). The only downside is I haven't gotten them yet and I don't have a way to do phone/internet sales yet, so it'd require a drive to the store. We're about 10 mins from Philadelphia. PM me if you're interested. Also, this way you could see/hear/play with one before buying. We plan on running it on a dedicated setup on our soundboard through a Tru Billet 475 and Focal 165K2p's and a 11" Focal sub all with no switching to water down the sq. PM me if you're interested, I'd love to earn a customer.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I'm not using one, I just own them. It's what I do ..


So does this mean I could buy one from you? Or would that be the same thing, essentially, as buying one from ebay? (No warranty, un-authorized)


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can tell you that Russ is my Eclipse Rep. Known the guy since he was rocking an old school Infinity "maxima" lol.
> 
> 
> 
> How far south in MD are you? I could get you first in line for our batch of 7200's, match Crutchfield's pricing/kits, and get you eclipse's 3 year B&M dealer warranty (instead of crutchfields 1year). The only downside is I haven't gotten them yet and I don't have a way to do phone/internet sales yet, so it'd require a drive to the store. We're about 10 mins from Philadelphia. PM me if you're interested. Also, this way you could see/hear/play with one before buying. We plan on running it on a dedicated setup on our soundboard through a Tru Billet 475 and Focal 165K2p's and a 11" Focal sub all with no switching to water down the sq. PM me if you're interested, I'd love to earn a customer.


Sweet deal man, I'm actually in Harford County (Northern MD), so a trip to Philly is ~ 1.5 hours for me really. But do you have any idea when the 7200's will be coming in? If I were to go that route, I'd prefer to have the unit by the end of my spring break (March 23rd) so I can install it.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

kidwolf909 said:


> Sweet deal man, I'm actually in Harford County (Northern MD), so a trip to Philly is ~ 1.5 hours for me really. But do you have any idea when the 7200's will be coming in? If I were to go that route, I'd prefer to have the unit by the end of my spring break (March 23rd) so I can install it.


I'll let you know the minute we have one. I just texted the store to ask them to update me the minute they come in. We're one of the few stores with an almost all old school staff. Most of the guys I work with, i've worked with in the industry for 10+ years. All of us are SQ guys at heart that had to adapt to fit the current market. If you search my posts, you can see my collection of old school equipment in a few of them.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I'll let you know the minute we have one. I just texted the store to ask them to update me the minute they come in. We're one of the few stores with an almost all old school staff. Most of the guys I work with, i've worked with in the industry for 10+ years. All of us are SQ guys at heart that had to adapt to fit the current market. If you search my posts, you can see my collection of old school equipment in a few of them.


Hmm...well that's good news then. I'd really prefer not to buy from a little fledgling shop that just opened up to cater to the new crowd that likes their subs to bounce them down the street. But yea, if you could, notify me ASAP when they come in. I'm really trying to get this taken care of by mid next week if possible, I really hate to drive without music.

Does anyone know what the date from Eclipse was for when they were shipping to brick & mortar's? I heard it somewhere...


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

circa40 said:


> I don't think that I have ever stated that it was the newer DRZ, if I did, I apologize. Its the DRX version that he bought in 98~99ish. That HU is darn old that all the lettering has rubbed off and the knob doesn't work right anymore. The display was soooo scuffed up from cleaning that it was kinda hard to read with direct sunlight. That being said, I'm not totally sure if the 7200 is that much better in terms of visibility in direct sunlight
> 
> I don't know what he is going to do with it, but I recommended to him calling Clarion to see if they still repair the radio
> He liked all the features that the Eclipse offered and it was a nice cheaper alternative to his 9255.


sorry if i came across strong. just hard to justify upgrading eclipse units in a time where it seems eclipse skimps on features instead of making them better. take a look at the display size/resolution for their 1-din and double-din units since the 8000 series....if anything, it's gotten worse instead of better. never saw the 7100's display in person, but i think that was the best one.

in the world of electronics, it's hard to forgive downgrades like that ya know ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I can tell you that Russ is my Eclipse Rep. Known the guy since he was rocking an old school Infinity "maxima" lol.



Im not sure who Russ is, unless he works for Opus-Danny Beggs which is the rep for the area. Unless you fall under PA territory then Im not sure. Or if you buy from a distributor.

I deal with Marty which is the Eastern sales manager.

I dont understand how you dont have yet though. PM me your info and if you need one Ill see if I can get it over to you.

BTW Im not the rep for Eclipse, just various other lines..
Brax/Helix
Rainbow
Sinfoni
TRU
Cascade
Zapco
DLS
OZ Audio
SEAS
Dynaudio
Morel
etc ..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> So does this mean I could buy one from you? Or would that be the same thing, essentially, as buying one from ebay? (No warranty, un-authorized)


Unfortunately only if you came up to Jersey. Im also about 40mins further than the other gentleman above.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

My HU is naked  At least the wiring harness is the same so I don't even have to rewire my old one. mmmm....Friday....


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I dont understand how you dont have yet though. PM me your info and if you need one Ill see if I can get it over to you.


So are you saying that WRX's shop should have the 7200 in already? Cuz that would be amazing if you could get one to him for me


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Why, throughout this entire thread, was the Alpine 9887 not mentioned?

-Matt


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> So are you saying that WRX's shop should have the 7200 in already? Cuz that would be amazing if you could get one to him for me


He should, I suppose it depends on the order his was ordered and where exactly their sourced from.


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone found reviews of the USB input on these things yet? I'm tempted to pull the trigger on one from Crutchfield...


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Kidwolf, I'll be in the store tomorrow. I'll call my rep and beat him up about why I don't have one yet, or see if they came in yet.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Kidwolf, I'll be in the store tomorrow. I'll call my rep and beat him up about why I don't have one yet, or see if they came in yet.


Good deal man! I can't wait! Let me know asap! If it's in, I'll come up this weekend or monday or something.

Just PM me


----------



## k1n3t1k (Feb 24, 2008)

Couple questions as a CD5435 and CD8445 owner:

Does the face tilt on the 7200mkII? Is the display readable in bright daylight?  Would it be compatible with the SIR-ECL1 SIRIUS tuner? Does the EQ change with the source? That was probably my biggest complaint about the CD8445...

Thanks,
~Travis


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

For what its worth, my friend told me that the display is very clear in the daytime, and good enough in direct sunlight.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

circa40 said:


> For what its worth, my friend told me that the display is very clear in the daytime, and good enough in direct sunlight.


Haha, well that's good news 

Did he mention anything of the USB functionality? :blush:


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

i love my cd7200 its sounds very good. Ipod functionality is great, usb isnt bad at all, screen stays visible at all times, Im actually still learning all the features it has. installed 2 weeks ago. 



I am running active 3 way front with it, split the front sub out to subwoofers. Im thinking I will probly get another one for my other now. I really love this thing so far.


----------



## k1n3t1k (Feb 24, 2008)

Does the face tilt at all like the CD5435? Does the EQ automatically change per source as the last time you set it? That's one of my gripes with the CD8445...

Thanks,
~Travis


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

the face moves forward, then slants dow, how should i say... lays back I guess, i had to get a different dash bezel as it was hitting the original ones bottom pocket, now its fine, I will have to look at the eq to see if it has the behavior you describe




k1n3t1k said:


> Does the face tilt at all like the CD5435? Does the EQ automatically change per source as the last time you set it? That's one of my gripes with the CD8445...
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Travis


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

so the face does this

At rest its like this || when it goes to open it does this |\ and then finally is like this |_


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

lol yeah exactly


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

Darqnez said:


> i love my cd7200 its sounds very good. Ipod functionality is great, usb isnt bad at all, screen stays visible at all times, Im actually still learning all the features it has. installed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running active 3 way front with it, split the front sub out to subwoofers. Im thinking I will probly get another one for my other now. I really love this thing so far.


pics!!!


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> i love my cd7200 its sounds very good. Ipod functionality is great, usb isnt bad at all, screen stays visible at all times, Im actually still learning all the features it has. installed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I am running active 3 way front with it, split the front sub out to subwoofers. Im thinking I will probly get another one for my other now. I really love this thing so far.


WOO! You make me happy  mine is on the way right now


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> WOO! You make me happy  mine is on the way right now


Freak.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Freak.


You'd be excited too, dick lol


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

Ill take pix tonight I tried to docuemnt the whole install but misplaced my camera 1/2 way thru





blacklabel said:


> pics!!!


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

ok pix can be found here, I have some temporary amps in until i decide which combo to go with so the wiring is crazy, the key to the install was my promise not take up much of my wifes cargo space. 

http://darqsoul.com/copper/thumbnails.php?album=8


The usb works great, ipod great, im going to try to play some .wav's tomro.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> ok pix can be found here, I have some temporary amps in until i decide which combo to go with so the wiring is crazy, the key to the install was my promise not take up much of my wifes cargo space.
> 
> http://darqsoul.com/copper/thumbnails.php?album=8
> 
> ...


USB works well you say? Can you see the whole title of the track when you select it? How easy is it to navigate around the USB drive and select a song from the list? Mine comes in tomorrow 

*EDIT: BTW, just saw the pictures, looks EFFIN SWEET lol. I LOVE the night time picture with it all lit up red... beautiful *


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Uh oh...look what just came 

Be back in a few hours with a new thread to update hehe


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Meh, the screen sucks compared to the 7100. It's probably still better than other companies screens but it is a far cry from the direct sunlight ability of the previous two models. Again, it's my only real gripe.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally, lol.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not too worried about the screen, all I had before was a blue OEL on the pioneer and I didn't really like the clarity of it, found several things difficult to read. The 7200 screen at least appears to have a higher resolution.

On another note, it's about to go in  Finishing the harness up now.

*BTW, is it absolutely terrible that I was unable to find a chassis ground location and just grounded it back to the harness? I looked around in my dash and all reasonable mounting locations were plastic. The only real chassis ground was under my center console, which I don't have the tools to get to at my house. So is it fine until I can rerun it? Or is it just fine overall?*


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Im confused. Here you said it was being shipped to your house..



kidwolf909 said:


> I BOUGHT IT FINALLY!
> 
> The CD7200mkII is on it's way to my home as we speak. Should have it by the end of the week. Just wanted to let all of you know that next weekend (if it's here by then) I'll be writing a full review on the unit since I know others have been concerned with my concerns that still go unanswered.


And here says they were receiving it and installing it for you.



kidwolf909 said:


> I was able to cut a deal with my local circuit city getting me the 3-year B&M warranty, installed, special-order for just over $550 from tax. So since they don't typically carry the CD7200mkII, they had to order it and have it sent to them. So that's why it'll be a while before I get it in.
> 
> I was going to go with WRX/Z28, but I could hardly pass up the convenience of going 10 minutes up the road and having it done. Though I would have much rather given him my money than CC, the convenience won it


It seems as if you are doing the install? You do know the 3 years are if it is dealer installed correct? Same applies to the theft coverage.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh yea dude, CC is putting it in, I'm posting from their in store PC. The unit arrived at my house this morning, I unpacked it to make sure everything was there, went up to circuit city and here I am. My friend is an installer up here and he's letting me hover as he installs. I asked him if he'd be able to locate a chassis ground and we both went off looking in the dash but found nothing.

That's why I asked. He was finishing up the wiring harness for the 7200 and I didn't want him to snip the ground cable before I had looked for a suitable location in the dash and checked to see if it was fine with you guys.

So is it fine? That it's grounding to the harness? It's too late now, the deed is done (snipped), but I can rerun that at a later time if necessary.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya it's fine.


----------



## k1n3t1k (Feb 24, 2008)

Hm, the 7200mk2 seems to only have the same tilt as the 8445. How come so many manufacturers are going away from true tilting decks? The CD5435 that I had allowed me to tilt it so I could read it with ease in my car. As of now, I can't even look at the clock on the 8445 because the dash sits so incredibly low in my car. Were there many problems with such mechanics? The SQ makes not being able to read the display and the lack of a true tilt face worth it though. 

~Travis


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well just got back from it, all is done and all is well  Outside of not being able to use my matching trim ring that came with the dash kit, all looks great. Had to use the supplied Eclipse ring, which looks okay, but the colors are off, but I can deal.

However, first impression, VAST improvement over my 6900UB in sound quality and quantity (this mofo gets LOUDER). The BT phone answer/dial stuff is awesome, I've already used it a few times and love it. The T/A, X-Over, PEQ are All very easy to use and understand. Not to mention the clarity of the screen is beautiful for a single din. I can actually read this one easily! lol.

My only complaint so far is the USB drive's track titles getting effed up.

My songs on the drive are labeled link so when on a computer: 

"Chevelle - Emotional Drought.mp3"

But instead of just scrolling all that, the unit shows "*folder symbol*1 *track symbol*l CH131D~.mp3" which is a PITA to try to figure out what I'm selecting before I hear it. And for some reason, I put 104 songs on my drive but only 99 are registering on the unit. The other 5 are just not there :-\

However, I believe that's just a little user difficulty with both issues, I'll have to sort them out, I think it'll be fine.

Otherwise, I LOVE IT! 

Kinda thought I had some ground buzz at the beginning, but it was just the recording of my CD. The USB input is DEAD silent when in use, it's great.


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

Any more feed back on the head? It looks like Crutchfield has already sold out.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

Its not doing that on my usb... maybe we have it set to display dif? Im getting track titles.....




kidwolf909 said:


> Well just got back from it, all is done and all is well  Outside of not being able to use my matching trim ring that came with the dash kit, all looks great. Had to use the supplied Eclipse ring, which looks okay, but the colors are off, but I can deal.
> 
> However, first impression, VAST improvement over my 6900UB in sound quality and quantity (this mofo gets LOUDER). The BT phone answer/dial stuff is awesome, I've already used it a few times and love it. The T/A, X-Over, PEQ are All very easy to use and understand. Not to mention the clarity of the screen is beautiful for a single din. I can actually read this one easily! lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> Its not doing that on my usb... maybe we have it set to display dif? Im getting track titles.....


Hmm... I'm about to go out and play with it a bit more so I'll document all my display settings and maybe you can help me out 

I'm not sure if the 7200 reads ID3 tags or what, but all of my 2000 songs have ID3v1 and v2 tags with the track title and artist, so it should be fine. My old Pioneer 6900UB displayed the artist and the track title depending on which display mode I set it to.

I'll be back in a bit


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you have it set to scroll the display or not? I think that might be the issue.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> Do you have it set to scroll the display or not? I think that might be the issue.


Yea I do. It's set to repeat as well so it keeps scrolling. The title is just all fricked up. 

As I said, it shows a folder symbol, "1", music note symbol, "1", and then "CHE124~.mp3"

Those are just arbitrary numbers after CHE, but that's what it looks like. And the first one, two, sometimes three letters that are displayed are the first letters of the artist, so at least that's something lol


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

You saved everything on the thumb drive in the hierarchy that Eclipse says you have to as well correct?

Mac user?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> You saved everything on the thumb drive in the hierarchy that Eclipse says you have to as well correct?
> 
> Mac user?


What is the particular hierarchy? I have ECLIPSE -> SOUND for my custom E-iSERV files, but do I need like ECLIPSE -> MUSIC for my music files?

*EDIT: Not a mac user, I'm on Vista. And great, just started getting alternator whine  It's not too loud, drowned out my music at volume level 20, but now I'm gonna have to fix it  UGH*


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

In the manual it tells you a specific hierarchy to put your folder in otherwise it won't read stuff correctly.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> In the manual it tells you a specific hierarchy to put your folder in otherwise it won't read stuff correctly.


Where are you finding that? I only see an example configuration in the USB section... with Folder 1, 001.mp3, 002.mp3, etc.

It doesn't have any specified layout. Is it in a different section?

*EDIT: Is it that I need to have all of my files in a folder that isn't the root directory? I just put them on the drive without any folders, just copy and paste on.... I'll try adding a folder to it and throwing them all in there I guess.*


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> Where are you finding that? I only see an example configuration in the USB section... with Folder 1, 001.mp3, 002.mp3, etc.
> 
> It doesn't have any specified layout. Is it in a different section?
> 
> *EDIT: Is it that I need to have all of my files in a folder that isn't the root directory? I just put them on the drive without any folders, just copy and paste on.... I'll try adding a folder to it and throwing them all in there I guess.*


I can't for the life of me find the diagram right now. I'll have to run outside and grab the manual and see if I can find it. There was like 3 folders you had to use to get it to properly read the files or something.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> I can't for the life of me find the diagram right now. I'll have to run outside and grab the manual and see if I can find it. There was like 3 folders you had to use to get it to properly read the files or something.


Hmm.. see I have the manual in front of me and I can run out to my car to test it, but I've been browsing the manual for 20 minutes and all I see is the configuration examples with Folder 1, 001.mp3, 002.mp3, etc.

Let me know asap dude, I'll be quite relieved when I figure it out


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

It has to be in

/Eclipse/Music 

or something like that whre eclipse is the main folder and Music is another folder within Eclipse.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It was in the CD7100 manual  It's the same setup, so I wonder if that's the problem. Either that or you have some weird file names etc. going on. Also, are you positive that the thumbdrive is formatted correctly?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> It was in the CD7100 manual  It's the same setup, so I wonder if that's the problem. Either that or you have some weird file names etc. going on. Also, are you positive that the thumbdrive is formatted correctly?


The file system is simply FAT according to the properties of the thumb. I'm trying what nismos said, brb.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I think I know what the deal is... all of my file names are formatted as follows:

Artist name(space)-(space)Song title

I think that the spaces need to be underscores (_) so it recognizes the song properly. I don't think the USB player reads the ID3 tags for the info, it's just the track title and all. I'll try renaming my files and checking it out again.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

No luck...

I tried "Chevelle_Emotional_Drought.mp3", nope

Tried "Chevelle-Emotional-Drought.mp3", nope

Only thing that did work fine was "Emotional_Drought.mp3"

But then all the songs are organized by track title, not by artist, which BLOWS.

I need to figure this crap out.

*EDIT: Reformatting now to FAT32...*


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

You're not FAT32 yet?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> You're not FAT32 yet?


No it was just simply FAT. But I reformatted the drive to FAT32 and re-pasted my files and still nada. Files are in \ECLIPSE\MUSIC folder.

All files are formatted as so:

Artist title(space)-(space)Song title.mp3

Ex: Bassic - Phase Two.mp3

All of them show up funky.

I have 4 songs by artist "Bassic" on there, each is displayed as "Bassic~1.mp3", "Bassic~2.mp3", "Bassic~3.mp3", "Bassic~4.mp3".

I don't get it... I might call Eclipse about this tomorrow so I can get it straight. I just don't know what else to try.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

But it works if you take the artist name out right?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> But it works if you take the artist name out right?


Yea if I just have like Rain.mp3 or whatever, but then it's alphabetical by track title, not by artist, which is a pain.

I might just do different folders for each artist with the Artist name for folder name and then use track names only inside the folder, but that's still pretty stupid if you ask me. My 6900UB is 2 years older than this Eclipse and all I had to do was put my files straight on and it read the ID3 tags and all, worked perfectly. I love this unit, but they dropped the ball with the naming scheme.

How are your tracks labeled on your PC?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

It was the same ish with the cd7100.

I dunno, its just awkward, they should have made it more basic instead of so complicated.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't use USB...iPod  Eclipse always takes a bit longer than the rest to "get it right" with new add-ons. I always use different folders for artists, but that's just my anal retentive nature.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

well tried to use e-iserv today to better setup my 3 way....

on the unit for some dumb reason (or i just cant find out how in the manual) you cant set the low pass cut for the mid or in this case "rear". But you can on the e-iserv site, so I created 4 maps of varying slopes and such to see what sounds best all are more or less :

sub+ front sub's 200 (i do this to get better midbass in front, i cut the rear subs on the amp at 100)

mids 200 up/4k down 

tweets 4k up

and then tried this 4 dif ways with dif slopes and maybe xing at 3k 4k between mids and tweets with like a 12db instead of both at 4k with a 24db 

blah blah blah

**** dont work! 

i plug in select sound data, it displays my files off usb, I select one, it says press 1-5 (meaning any number button 1-5 i assume) i do that, it says its complete. 

I go back check the xover points and its all flat. not only is it not what I programmed it wipes out what I had in there in the beginning

also E-Iserv lets me play with the xovers all i want but the "next" and PEQ are greyed out so it wont even let me mod that online to save to file which i guess didnt matter since it doesnt work anyway. 


Also nowhere did it tell me what folders to use, or again maybe its my fault and I couldnt find it. I had to google all to hell and took the folder structure from other older Eclipse units, the E-Iserv says to check the manual for the folders to create and the manual says to check E-Iserv.....nice........

hopefully i am just tired and burned out from work to be doing this right, anyone else who has one gets this working please let me know how.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

You got it set up as 4 speaker or 3-way in the menu?


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

3 way but that also is a parameter that the e-iserv should be uploading as well


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

that was always a funky thing to use even back on the CD7000. I wonder if they haven't really updated it for the 7200 yet.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dargnez did you set it to Custom Mode?

It needs to be in custom mode to use the files from E-iSERV. And also, you can't adjust the PEQ on e-iSERV until you have a microphone and can take measurements and upload the data into e-iserv via a jump drive or CD. As far as I understand it.

@Daishi, I do the same thing, but inside all of my Artist folders, my songs are all labeled with artists since when transferring songs around you might not have that folder anymore... plus it just looks cleaner to me.

I really dislike the funky lettering...need to figure this out.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

I tried custom mode as well but it says "no data" i probably need a specific folder for uploading the custom files as putting them in the normal one doesn't work, you know what the folder should be? 

Its dumb for it to allow you to go through the whole process and say it completed if its not going to do it, also the instructions do not say i have to be in custom mode to upload the files, they have 2 completely separate sets of directions for using the sound data files and custom files...very frustrating  

but if the custom thing is the answer and will work, ill be happy-er 





kidwolf909 said:


> Dargnez did you set it to Custom Mode?
> 
> It needs to be in custom mode to use the files from E-iSERV. And also, you can't adjust the PEQ on e-iSERV until you have a microphone and can take measurements and upload the data into e-iserv via a jump drive or CD. As far as I understand it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahh yes, I believe it has to be in ECLIPSE\DATA

The E-iServ manual for the 7200 is here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/index_E-iSERV.html

Make the folder on your thumb drive with ECLIPSE with a subfolder of DATA according to the manual.... should work then. Don't really get that, but whatever, great unit outside of the complications lol

*EDIT: It's DATA, my mistake.*


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

I knew i was missing something and its that manual! I have downloaded install and main manual. Now I see theres a 3rd one!!!!!!  GRAARRRR


Thanks for the link man, im sure everything will be fine now, and yeah i really am thinking of buying another one for the evo, and just moving my touchscreen for my carpc into the glovebox, the carpc is using a 24/96 DAC so running that into the aux in on the 7200 should sound great and of course most of the music files on the carpc are non compressed, straight ripped .wav files  





kidwolf909 said:


> Ahh yes, I believe it has to be in ECLIPSE\SOUND
> 
> The E-iServ manual for the 7200 is here: http://www.eclipse-web.com/download/manual/index_E-iSERV.html
> 
> Make the folder on your thumb drive with ECLIPSE with a subfolder of SOUND according to the manual.... should work then. Don't really get that, but whatever, great unit outside of the complications lol


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> I knew i was missing something and its that manual! I have downloaded install and main manual. Now I see theres a 3rd one!!!!!!  GRAARRRR
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link man, im sure everything will be fine now, and yeah i really am thinking of buying another one for the evo, and just moving my touchscreen for my carpc into the glovebox, the carpc is using a 24/96 DAC so running that into the aux in on the 7200 should sound great and of course most of the music files on the carpc are non compressed, straight ripped .wav files


Nice Nice  I'd like to do that with a USB hard drive eventually, but I need to get these track titles sorted out first, then I'll get on that 

Need to ground my HU straight to the chassis too I think, my alt whine is still there...barely noticeable, but annoying.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

well i just read the manual and it says the downloaded files should be in eclipse/data 

which mine are now and its not working so im not sure whats going on. 


ATTENTION
<When using a USB memory drive >
? Data downloaded from the E -iSERV website should be saved to folders created in the USB drive
as shown below ( NOTE : in order for the system to properly recognize and load audio customization
data , the user must create and name their folders as shown in the diagram below).
*ECLlPSE
DATA*


BTW I do not have any noise what-so-ever and its a Honda which are hella noisy.

I grounded mine to the bolt behind the HU area on the left. Not that ****ty one that went to the stock HU. 

Then again i made a grounding kit and installed in the engine bay as well since knowing it was a Honda and noisy i was prepared, lol. Try that spot out and see if you get rid of it. 





kidwolf909 said:


> Nice Nice  I'd like to do that with a USB hard drive eventually, but I need to get these track titles sorted out first, then I'll get on that
> 
> Need to ground my HU straight to the chassis too I think, my alt whine is still there...barely noticeable, but annoying.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm... I dunno man, I would call them. I'm going to call them tomorrow, if they're open, and ask about the USB file organization...

And yea there's a bolt off to the right behind my dash next to the head unit that I'm gonna tap into. Hopefully it solves it. I don't recall my Pioneer making the whine and it was just grounded into the harness, but that unit made a lot more hiss and static, so that may have covered it up.

Good luck with your problem though man, I'll try it out tomorrow on mine, see if I can get it to work.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe instead of just creating the files you have to actually upload them first for it to work meaning I need that damn mic to get this to function.... let me know how it goes with you tomro. 






kidwolf909 said:


> Hmm... I dunno man, I would call them. I'm going to call them tomorrow, if they're open, and ask about the USB file organization...
> 
> And yea there's a bolt off to the right behind my dash next to the head unit that I'm gonna tap into. Hopefully it solves it. I don't recall my Pioneer making the whine and it was just grounded into the harness, but that unit made a lot more hiss and static, so that may have covered it up.
> 
> Good luck with your problem though man, I'll try it out tomorrow on mine, see if I can get it to work.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> Maybe instead of just creating the files you have to actually upload them first for it to work meaning I need that damn mic to get this to function.... let me know how it goes with you tomro.


Yea that's actually what I was thinking, but was not too sure Eclipse would MAKE the microphone necessary to use E-iServ at all if they don't include it, ya know?

I doubt that it's necessary to be honest. I'll test it out tomorrow before I call and if it's an issue for me, I'll bring it up in the call.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

The mic isn't required. Either E-iServ isn't up and running for the new units yet or something is being done upload-wise that's causing the problems.

Somebody want to get a black background up and running for this thing so I can download it PLEASE???


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you verify that hte unit is playing in 3-way mode? Did you do a hard reset after setting it to 3 way mode?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> Did you verify that hte unit is playing in 3-way mode? Did you do a hard reset after setting it to 3 way mode?


You can use E-iServ for 4 speaker + sub mode too...

@Daishi, there is a blackout screen on the unit already if you just push the screen button a few times in playback. Wasn't sure if you already knew or not.


----------



## Fervach224 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just installed mine and i love it!! BT function over speakers is way cool! Ipod hookup is very nice too. I just think it takes too long to read a CD full of MP3's.

I havent messed with E-serve yet. But so far it sounds much louder and their is much more bass with the CSII compared to my 8053. I noticed too that the TA goes beyond 5.0 ms where the 8053 didn't. Im not a fan of moving displays. It kinda crowds the small display as it is and it makes reading track names and such difficult. I will also never understand why Eclipse insists on making the clock damn near impossible to see. For the price I think the display should be in color as well. Overall though the SQ is top notch im running 3 diamond audio amps, 2 Soundsplinter RL-i 10's, CDT ES-07 mids with LPG 25NFA tweets, and CDT's 6" slim design for rear fill.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fervach224 said:


> Just installed mine and i love it!! BT function over speakers is way cool! Ipod hookup is very nice too. I just think it takes too long to read a CD full of MP3's.
> 
> I havent messed with E-serve yet. But so far it sounds much louder and their is much more bass with the CSII compared to my 8053. I noticed too that the TA goes beyond 5.0 ms where the 8053 didn't. Im not a fan of moving displays. It kinda crowds the small display as it is and it makes reading track names and such difficult. I will also never understand why Eclipse insists on making the clock damn near impossible to see. For the price I think the display should be in color as well. Overall though the SQ is top notch im running 3 diamond audio amps, 2 Soundsplinter RL-i 10's, CDT ES-07 mids with LPG 25NFA tweets, and CDT's 6" slim design for rear fill.


Wow nice setup man. Glad you like the unit! I too think that for $550 the unit should have a better screen, however, I really could care less as this one is an improvement from my old Pioneer and I wasn't really interested in watching movies or anything, so this one fits me perfectly. It's a nice high resolution and it's very crisp  I'm kinda peeved that the USB drive playback doesn't display my titles correctly, but that's just a small tidbit that I can fix. Other than that, I LOVE IT! And surprisingly the Blue/Amber setting on the illumination matches my dash wonderfully 

*EDIT: @Dargnez, I wasn't able to call Eclipse today, I was busy painting my house and doing yard work, but I'll try to contact them tomorrow if they're open. I'll let you know what happens *


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah i was busy with work as well and am flying to midwest on a bsns trip all next week, I did mess with it a little tonight and have had no luck thus far uploading, it always acts as though everything went correctly but in the end the setting just arent there......


my system is similar as well:

rainbow slc tweets
hybrid audio l3 mids
CDT M6 front subs

image dynamics id8's


im thinking of swapping in my DLS ultimate iridium mids and tweets just to see how its sounds. 

I may also tryout my Digital Designs 1008's as well. although the ID8's are so tite in the .5cft sealed tubes i made, I dont think the DD's will sound as good in such a small enclosure, they are really more for ported and tuned enclosures. 


all of it is powered by older (read still sweet) Memphis MC amps, the ones after the ST line but before memphis turned crappy. small, powerful and awsome sq. 




kidwolf909 said:


> Wow nice setup man. Glad you like the unit! I too think that for $550 the unit should have a better screen, however, I really could care less as this one is an improvement from my old Pioneer and I wasn't really interested in watching movies or anything, so this one fits me perfectly. It's a nice high resolution and it's very crisp  I'm kinda peeved that the USB drive playback doesn't display my titles correctly, but that's just a small tidbit that I can fix. Other than that, I LOVE IT! And surprisingly the Blue/Amber setting on the illumination matches my dash wonderfully
> 
> *EDIT: @Dargnez, I wasn't able to call Eclipse today, I was busy painting my house and doing yard work, but I'll try to contact them tomorrow if they're open. I'll let you know what happens *


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I found out what is up with my USB titles. Apparently the easy fix all along was just to press and hold the Screen/Text button and the ID3 tag info would be there lol... And I spent like 4 hours renaming and reformatting and filing all my songs.

So easy fix...still have yet to test the E-iServ yet though...

I'll get back to you Dargnez.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

You should get mp3tag to easily change id3's in the future.

So can anyone confirm if the BT plays sound through the preouts?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> So I found out what is up with my USB titles. Apparently the easy fix all along was just to press and hold the Screen/Text button and the ID3 tag info would be there lol... And I spent like 4 hours renaming and reformatting and filing all my songs.
> 
> So easy fix...still have yet to test the E-iServ yet though...
> 
> I'll get back to you Dargnez.


didn't I ask you if you checked that like two weeks ago?



nismos14 said:


> You should get mp3tag to easily change id3's in the future.
> 
> So can anyone confirm if the BT plays sound through the preouts?


yes


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sweet thanks. I hoep the CD3200 is the same, lawl.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

It has to play through the preouts since that's all the 7200 has LOL.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> Sweet thanks. I hoep the CD3200 is the same, lawl.


Why ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Daishi said:


> It has to play through the preouts since that's all the 7200 has LOL.


Dont mind him, he's still a n00bster.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

The CD7200 and presumably the CD3200 plays the music off my enV just fine when the BT Audio setting is on. It's a nice feature if you just have a friend with music on his phone or just have some songs on your phone that you don't in your car or something. It still sounds pretty good, not as good as the USB direct connect or a CD, of course, but who's asking it to.

@Daishi, I don't recall you telling me to try the push and hold Text button, but let me look. All of my mp3's are tagged correctly though, I tag them all as soon as I rip them or anything.

I'm in heaven now 

*EDIT: Yea I found what you said:



Do you have it set to scroll the display or not? I think that might be the issue.

Click to expand...

Which I took as having the scroll setting in the menu on Repeat not just Once so that it keeps scrolling. This thing about holding the Text button in is nowhere in the manual according to the Eclipse rep, so I'm glad I called *


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh ya duh, keep forgetting its a dead head.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

LOL sorry, I thought you knew the text button will adjust scroll and whatnot. It's funny how much they killed the 7200 manual compared to the 7000 and 7100. Those things were like unabridged copies of Count of Monte Cristo. They were so overfilled with info that you wouldn't find something because it's 32 pages after that section would start. They need to now get between the two manuals and they'll be golden there.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

I just remembered to tell yall that I tried to play .wav files from usb and it did not see them. When i get back from my bsns trip Im going to try renaming a .wav to .mp3 and see if they play.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> I just remembered to tell yall that I tried to play .wav files from usb and it did not see them. When i get back from my bsns trip Im going to try renaming a .wav to .mp3 and see if they play.


Hmm, I'm not sure if it'll work, but give it a try. Fortunately the mp3's played with the Harmonizer on high sound almost as good as my digitally mastered Floyd albums, so I'm quite happy with the mp3's


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

I have about 20gb of straight .wav ripped cd's and reatime recording from my DJing days straight from turntables from my carputer setup that i would love to perma-mount in the glove box if possible. 

The turntable recordings sound even better than the CD's  

Originally recorded at 24-bit/96kHz but i also have versions dithered down to 16/41 (CD spec)


be a shame to mp3 those....




kidwolf909 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure if it'll work, but give it a try. Fortunately the mp3's played with the Harmonizer on high sound almost as good as my digitally mastered Floyd albums, so I'm quite happy with the mp3's


----------



## temposs (Mar 13, 2008)

Crutchfield won't have these back in stock until the 18th of April. I get a 10% discount from them, plus with free shipping and all the mounting stuff it makes it worthwhile just to wait for them. I don't have an Authorized Eclipse dealer in MD...

Kind of sucks because it's literally the only thing holding me up from installing all my new stuff. 

Anyone know why Eclipse charges like $400 dollars for their HD Radio Add-On, when most other companies its around $100-$150?


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea I'm pretty much sold on the 7200. Especially since my new accomodations were just released.. you guys would kill me if you knew what I got these for. Has anybody used an iPod with the 7200? It is my main source of music, so I was just curious if anybody had any comment to add about it.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I know what you're getting it for...insane price...just insane.

Works great with an iPod. Same interface as the last two models, so decent.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

UCF52 said:


> Yea I'm pretty much sold on the 7200. Especially since my new accomodations were just released.. you guys would kill me if you knew what I got these for. Has anybody used an iPod with the 7200? It is my main source of music, so I was just curious if anybody had any comment to add about it.


What can you get them for? lol... I know a distributor that could have gotten me an un-authorized one for $420, but no warranty and all that.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> What can you get them for? lol... I know a distributor that could have gotten me an un-authorized one for $420, but no warranty and all that.


I'm not really supposed to spill the beans, but I can get them shipped directly from Eclipse for... um, how do I say this, well, I can get two for the price of one. Accessories are also ridiculous. I am still on the fence with the amps. Not sure what I am doing yet. I would like to know what the new amps are really putting out. I am sure they are a under rated, but by how much? So, I will probably get the 7200 soon and wait for some reviews on their amplifiers.

Oh yea I meant to ask... what are you using for crossover points/slopes for the RSd's? I also have a set running passive right now.

Oh and how are you running active with a PDX 150.2?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

kidwolf909 said:


> What can you get them for? lol... I know a distributor that could have gotten me an un-authorized one for $420, but no warranty and all that.


Accommodation pricing is usually like 50% or less of MSRP.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daishi said:


> Accommodation pricing is usually like 50% or less of MSRP.





> I'm not really supposed to spill the beans, but I can get them shipped directly from Eclipse for... um, how do I say this, well, I can get two for the price of one. Accessories are also ridiculous. I am still on the fence with the amps. Not sure what I am doing yet. I would like to know what the new amps are really putting out. I am sure they are a under rated, but by how much? So, I will probably get the 7200 soon and wait for some reviews on their amplifiers.
> 
> Oh yea I meant to ask... what are you using for crossover points/slopes for the RSd's? I also have a set running passive right now.


      

For seriously, how does one develop these accommodations? lol... I would have killed to get one for $275  The new Eclipse amps are tight too, I want them for cheap! Damn you UCF. (jk)


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> Accommodation pricing is usually like 50% or less of MSRP.


Less, as in more than 50% off? Most car electronics manufactures offer 70% off to us. Eclipse and Pioneer (minus the PRS line of equipment  ) give us about 50% off.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

When you work at a shop that deals with Eclipse they usually offer employee accommodations. 

I have an XA4200 on order already...with another one and a ZA1200 either late April/early May so I'll let you know how they are


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> When you work at a shop that deals with Eclipse they usually offer employee accommodations.
> 
> I have an XA4200 on order already...with another one and a ZA1200 either late April/early May so I'll let you know how they are


Those are the two I have been eying, please do keep us informed


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

the first XA should be here first or second week of April...ZA should be a week or so after that and HOPEFULLY the second XA as well. It will all depend on the finances.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> the first XA should be here first or second week of April...ZA should be a week or so after that and HOPEFULLY the second XA as well. It will all depend on the finances.


So you're getting two XA4200's and the ZA1200? Why two 4200's? Any guess what they'll push out at 4 ohms? I'm hoping for at least 125 a channel.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm running a 4-way with 8" mids so I'm going to bridge the second 4200 down to two channels just to have a ton of headroom on the mids.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> I'm running a 4-way with 8" mids so I'm going to bridge the second 4200 down to two channels just to have a ton of headroom on the mids.


Oh, nice! What kind of processing? 7200?


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

a combo of 7200 and DCX-730 until the MS-8 FINALLY gets released.


----------



## UCF52 (Nov 20, 2007)

Daishi said:


> a combo of 7200 and DCX-730 until the MS-8 FINALLY gets released.


Very nice! The MS-8 looks sweet.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes...yes it does


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

How hard is it to access the sub level contol in this unit?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

fiveoh said:


> How hard is it to access the sub level contol in this unit?


Not hard at all. Press the menu button, select sound, select NF Setting and you're there.

It's not as convenient as the Pioneer direct sub control on some of their units, but it's not difficult to find by any means. 3 selections.


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. I just ordered one.


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

fiveoh said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one.


You won't regret it


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

I received mine two days ago. I might be mistaken, but in 3 way mode there is no sub woofer level control. It only works in 4 way. You can still adjust the phase and output, but not the level. That sucks. Am I missing something?


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

Goto sound/time alignment/ then to the sub setting, you can lower the DB setting of the sub output from there......

easier to just use the amp gain or a bass knob if possible though





fiveoh said:


> I received mine two days ago. I might be mistaken, but in 3 way mode there is no sub woofer level control. It only works in 4 way. You can still adjust the phase and output, but not the level. That sucks. Am I missing something?


----------



## fiveoh (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I thought. On a different note, does any one know where I can get the mei 100 microphone? I purchased the head unit from Crutchfield, and they don't seem to carry it.


----------



## Darqnez (Feb 17, 2007)

I see it listed as discontinued everywhere, still looking




fiveoh said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought. On a different note, does any one know where I can get the mei 100 microphone? I purchased the head unit from Crutchfield, and they don't seem to carry it.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

contact 6spdcoupe...he might be able to help you.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

can you adjust the gain at each line out?


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

CD3200 vs CD7200mkII

OK - I'm getting an eclipse. I'm leaning towards the CD 3200.
I have a Jeep Liberty, so the road noise is moderate.

I like the added tweeks that the 7200 offers, but for my install, I don't think it is worth the extra $250. 

I plan on adding the SWI-ECL2 PAC Steering Wheel control adapter, the iPC-106 iPod Interface adapter, the FM HD HDR105 costs $400 (hold for future upgrade when price drops) also I will plug my external XM tuner into the rear RCA Inputs.
I have an excellent 4 way amp w/MB quart speakers and a 10" sub with a dedicated amp.

What do you guys think of skimping for the 3200 to save $250?
Will I regret it later?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

You may regret it later, for what its worth, I like my CD3200, but HATE the fixed 700hz midrange eq setting on it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Was there ever a conclusion to the Ei-serve thing and getting the unit to load the settings? I read all 6 pages of this and never saw the conclusion/solution to that...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Also, did we ever try to rename wav files .mp3 to see if they would read?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hoping some who have the unit will chime in here.....inquiring minds want to know


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Also, did we ever try to rename wav files .mp3 to see if they would read?


I don't get what you're asking here. Re-name wav files to .mp3? They won't read at all then. Do you mean convert them? The unit doesn't read wav's?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Darqnez said:


> well tried to use e-iserv today to better setup my 3 way....
> 
> on the unit for some dumb reason (or i just cant find out how in the manual) you cant set the low pass cut for the mid or in this case "rear". But you can on the e-iserv site, so I created 4 maps of varying slopes and such to see what sounds best all are more or less :
> 
> ...


and


Darqnez said:


> I just remembered to tell yall that I tried to play .wav files from usb and it did not see them. When i get back from my bsns trip Im going to try renaming a .wav to .mp3 and see if they play.


I was seeing if he had gotten it to play wav files or had tried what he had said. Also, I wanted to know if he got the e-iserve to work. I've been looking into this headunit for a while now and I just want to make sure that it's what I really need in a headunit. My ideal use for it would be to connect it to a USB powered hardrive with about 100 gig of space and stash all my music in it at near or full CD quality.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a 80 gig HD, usb powered, that did not work with it. Even with MP3's.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> I have a 80 gig HD, usb powered, that did not work with it. Even with MP3's.


I read somewhere in the thread that even flash disks need to be formatted a certain way to have them work correctly. Did you try that? What are you currently using in the way of media storage for it? The largest flash drive I've seen currently is 16 gig. I'd want more than that though.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Is e-Iserve up and running for the unit yet? Have you successfully integrated settings from it?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I read somewhere in the thread that even flash disks need to be formatted a certain way to have them work correctly. Did you try that? What are you currently using in the way of media storage for it? The largest flash drive I've seen currently is 16 gig. I'd want more than that though.


16 gig is what I have on order. The 80g was formatted to FAT32 but still did not work. I only used partition magic to do the conversion though, I don't know if there is a better way.



ItalynStylion said:


> Is e-Iserve up and running for the unit yet? Have you successfully integrated settings from it?


If you're asking me, I don't have a 7200, I have a 3200.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Cool, i'm glad to see this tread is still getting the goods... even if i've moved on...lol...


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

16GB flash works perfect, I can put 3k songs on it and it works no problem.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

^That might be good enough for me. I can't see it ever not being enough but if I rip everything at 320+ it could come close. I'm not even sure I own that much music to begin with but overkill is in my nature. 

Is there any limit to the quality of the MP3's it can read? Can they be over 320?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> ^That might be good enough for me. I can't see it ever not being enough but if I rip everything at 320+ it could come close. I'm not even sure I own that much music to begin with but overkill is in my nature.
> 
> Is there any limit to the quality of the MP3's it can read? Can they be over 320?


Same here, I'm gonna format it and then rip mp3's to it at 320. 

I think 320 is the max the CD7200 can read.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

320 is fine I would guess but I'm curious if it would do more. Do you think you could rip a single track at a higher rate just to see if it reads it? It would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> 320 is fine I would guess but I'm curious if it would do more. Do you think you could rip a single track at a higher rate just to see if it reads it? It would be nice to know for sure.


If I get a chance I'll try.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

320's the highest wmp will me rip to.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> 320's the highest wmp will me rip to.


lol, good enough for me since that's what I'll be using!
Thanks anyway man, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought and installed a CD7200mkii, before I found this thread. What a dissappointment! The USB interface is terrible. All my folder's names are messed up like mentioned. I tried the fix of holding the screen/text button and yes, the ID3 tags eventually come up, after the messed up filenames scroll by, but the folder names are still messed up, and some of them I can't tell what they are.

In addition, there seems to be NO WAY to "browse" folders, and subfolders. You have to click folder up or down over and over and over again to go through the folders.

Plus, I have my folders arranged like: "Rock", "Pop", "Metal", etc with subfolders of separate albums, 246 folders in total, 2990 songs, 29GB. My Pioneer DEH690UB(in my other car) has a great USB interface, and allows easy browsing of all folders and subfolders. With the 7200, this goes out the window. For some wierd reason, my first folder named "MISC" is folder number 6. If I hit folder up, it goes to some AC-DC album folder number 11. And from there on, each folder I go to by hitting folder up or down, is in some random order that makes no sense.

I guess I have no choice but to LUMP all albums together alphabetically, so there are no subfolders at all, and then if I want to listen to The Tragically Hip, I'll have to hit folder up or down SEVERAL HUNDRED TIMES to get there eventually. What a F*%@ing crock.

PLUS random only works WITHIN THE CURRENT FOLDER. I can't even have a mix of all my music!!

Has anyone found a solution to these problems? God, if only the Pioneer DEHP800 had USB I would have bought one in a heartbeat.

Not to mention, the CD7200 has a major noise floor. At volume 0, it is SILENT. At volume 2, hissssssssssss.........

Everything else about the deck is great, but wow, what a let down. I just wanted a SQ head unit with easy USB interface, browsings folders, not ID tags. I guess it doesn't exist yet.

(Running high-end ADS amp, speakers)


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

If you want a USB filled with tons of MP3s, then get one of the more gimmickly headunits out there. The CD7200 was designed more for SQ purposes, which means while it has mp3 support, most users who buy such a unit will only use WAV files. 

Noise floor? Consider the units ground, the cars environment, as well as the equipment you use. Noise is going to come more from those areas than this headunit.


----------



## BMWturbo (Apr 11, 2008)

Does the 7200 has a noise floor??? I'm very interested in this as I have a CD8455 and it has a hiss when on anything but 0 volume also.

Drives me nuts when I have some quiet passages of music and you can hear the 'hiss' when it goes silent. I had begun to assume that this was actually in the recordings, not created by the HU itself.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

MrDave said:


> If you want a USB filled with tons of MP3s, then get one of the more gimmickly headunits out there. The CD7200 was designed more for SQ purposes, which means while it has mp3 support, most users who buy such a unit will only use WAV files.
> 
> Noise floor? Consider the units ground, the cars environment, as well as the equipment you use. Noise is going to come more from those areas than this headunit.



^^^^^ Agree! 

If you are buying this headunit, why are you trying to water it down with an MP3 on a thumb drive? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the deck? Sure it's a cool feature to have, but damn, buy an Ipod and use lossless if you need ton's of storage. 

Lots of recordings have the hiss you're thinking of. When you upgrade to a good system, in a quiet car, it becomes more noticeable. Try setting your gains lower though...


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the hiss on USB and Sirius.

I don't think I've noticed it on CD's.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Also, you can go into "ROTARY" mode and find the song you want (whle the current one is playing) and when you find it, press the center button to select it. This works out pretty well.


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

MrDave said:


> If you want a USB filled with tons of MP3s, then get one of the more gimmickly headunits out there. The CD7200 was designed more for SQ purposes, which means while it has mp3 support, most users who buy such a unit will only use WAV files. Noise floor? Consider the units ground, the cars environment, as well as the equipment you use. Noise is going to come more from those areas than this headunit.


Yes, WAV files are best, but no deck supports WAV's via USB. 320kbps mp3's ripped with the latest L.A.M.E. codec are indescernable from CD, for 9 out of 10 users, including myself. I tried to hear any difference on my recording studio gear and Kef speakers, and I could not. So a high quality DAC head with good USB to have one's entire CD collection at the ready is the most desirable thing I've ever come across. I bought this deck because the DAC in my Pioneer DEHP690UB sounded terrible compared to the Burr-brown Pionner DEHP9200 CD head unit I used to have.

Surely the noise is from the CD7200 head, if it is absolutely silent at volume 0, and makes a loud hiss at volume 1 or 2, when nothing is playing.



jimboman said:


> Also, you can go into "ROTARY" mode and find the song you want (whle the current one is playing) and when you find it, press the center button to select it. This works out pretty well.


Too bad this doesn't work for searching through my 246 folders (Like a Pioneer DEHP690UB can)


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

So for those of you who have experienced both, and if USB was NOT an issue, is the 7200 worth the extra money over a Pioneer 800? I will most likely either run an ipod, or just use CD's. I am primarily looking to use either to run my 3 way active setup, and I am not a proponent of trying to navigate folders while I drive, I am not that good... :blush:


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

With the problems that plague Pioneer units, I would never buy one.

The noise floor is coming from the car.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

helosquid said:


> So for those of you who have experienced both, and if USB was NOT an issue, is the 7200 worth the extra money over a Pioneer 800? I will most likely either run an ipod, or just use CD's. I am primarily looking to use either to run my 3 way active setup, and I am not a proponent of trying to navigate folders while I drive, I am not that good... :blush:


I don't think it is. I didn't like the USB interface on teh 7200, I went full circle. 
860mp -> 880prs -> CD7100 -> 860mp -> 9887 -> 800prs w/usb and ipod adaptor.

For the money the kenwoods have the best usb support by far from what I understand.



MrDave said:


> With the problems that plague Pioneer units, I would never buy one.
> 
> The noise floor is coming from the car.


I had the noise floor with the CD7100's I've had. Swap in the 800prs/9887 etc. no more noise.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

tekdeus said:


> I just bought and installed a CD7200mkii, before I found this thread. What a dissappointment! The USB interface is terrible. All my folder's names are messed up like mentioned. I tried the fix of holding the screen/text button and yes, the ID3 tags eventually come up, after the messed up filenames scroll by, but the folder names are still messed up, and some of them I can't tell what they are.
> 
> In addition, there seems to be NO WAY to "browse" folders, and subfolders. You have to click folder up or down over and over and over again to go through the folders.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of your sentiments.



WRX/Z28 said:


> If you are buying this headunit, why are you trying to water it down with an MP3 on a thumb drive? Doesn't that defeat the purpose of the deck? Sure it's a cool feature to have, but damn, buy an Ipod and use lossless if you need ton's of storage.
> 
> Lots of recordings have the hiss you're thinking of. When you upgrade to a good system, in a quiet car, it becomes more noticeable. Try setting your gains lower though...


Why should Eclipse even include it then?


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I have noticed that my 7200 is silent. The only hiss I get is from cd's with it on there. If I play a cd that is quiet I get no noise.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

They include USB because they have to do something to keep stride with the rest of the market. It makes me happy to see a company like Eclipse gearing their units more towards SQ rather than the gimmicks. For a while, they did go gimmicky, and now they are returning back to a former glory. 

And the Eclipse unit is > than the Pioneer unit. It would be more likely for the Eclipse to drag out noise in the car as well as the music itself. That's like saying a Sony tweeter is better than my Esotar because the Esotar picks up noise. I'm damn glad the Esotar drags all the noise out of my equipment, music, and environment. That means it's doing it's job.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

MrDave said:


> They include USB because they have to do something to keep stride with the rest of the market. It makes me happy to see a company like Eclipse gearing their units more towards SQ rather than the gimmicks. For a while, they did go gimmicky, and now they are returning back to a former glory.
> 
> And the Eclipse unit is > than the Pioneer unit. It would be more likely for the Eclipse to drag out noise in the car as well as the music itself. That's like saying a Sony tweeter is better than my Esotar because the Esotar picks up noise. I'm damn glad the Esotar drags all the noise out of my equipment, music, and environment. That means it's doing it's job.


Bluetooth, usb, not gimmicks? Especially on a "SQ" deck?

And anyways it all boils down to personal opinion. Bottome line is as long as we're all happy with our choices then its fabulous.


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

*USB issues -Solved!*

Here is the answer to the USB problem:
Get an iPod and the Ipod adapter. Install it permanently in your car.
Listen to most music off the iPod. Anybody that has the 7200 can afford to have a separate iPod for permanent Car installation. (Don't even try to argue this point)
Use the USB port only occasionally, one or two songs at a time. Load the song in the root of the usb drive and don't worry about what it says on the screen. Just use it for quick access to new songs or songs from your friends that aren't loaded on the iPod .... yet.
Reason:
Apple has perfected song management and the Eclipse takes full advantage of that with the iPod hook-up. Sound is amazing, song search is easy.
Until Eclipse invents an "iTunes - like" USB drive management software package, iPod use will always be superior.
Don't hold your breath... probably won't happen.
And don't skimp.... Use Apple Lossless (or close to it) when ripping CDs.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> Here is the answer to the USB problem:
> Get an iPod and the Ipod adapter. Install it permanently in your car.
> Listen to most music off the iPod. Anybody that has the 7200 can afford to have a separate iPod for permanent Car installation. (Don't even try to argue this point)
> Use the USB port only occasionally, one or two songs at a time. Load the song in the root of the usb drive and don't worry about what it says on the screen. Just use it for quick access to new songs or songs from your friends that aren't loaded on the iPod .... yet.
> ...


Oh gee golly I won't even touch that.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> Here is the answer to the USB problem:
> Get an iPod and the Ipod adapter. Install it permanently in your car.
> Listen to most music off the iPod. Anybody that has the 7200 can afford to have a separate iPod for permanent Car installation. (Don't even try to argue this point) Stupid statement. its an additional 300 bucks. Not really chump change.
> Use the USB port only occasionally, one or two songs at a time. Load the song in the root of the usb drive and don't worry about what it says on the screen. Just use it for quick access to new songs or songs from your friends that aren't loaded on the iPod .... yet. Im ok with this statement alone, but included in this post...meh
> ...


I'll touch it.



I dont want a permanent Ipod installed in my car. I have an Iphone, and will be using it with the eclipse adapter so that it can charge my phone, as well as access some songs. I bought the 8 gig model, so if I want a bunch of songs, it is ruled out. even with the 16 gig model, not a lot of songs

So now Im supposed to have an ipod classic and switch the cord around if my phone is done charging?

I was planning on a semi-permanent install of an external hard drive, so even though you may be able to/want to afford and install a secondary audio source, its cheaper, and more convenient for some people to use the USB interface.

Its not a deal breaker for me, but it sucks to know its not very good.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

^ Be careful what HD you get I don't know for sure but I don't think many of htem will work with that usb interface.


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> Here is the answer to the USB problem:
> Get an iPod and the Ipod adapter. Install it permanently in your car.
> Listen to most music off the iPod. Anybody that has the 7200 can afford to have a separate iPod for permanent Car installation. (Don't even try to argue this point)
> Use the USB port only occasionally, one or two songs at a time. Load the song in the root of the usb drive and don't worry about what it says on the screen. Just use it for quick access to new songs or songs from your friends that aren't loaded on the iPod .... yet.
> ...


Can you please elaborate on how the folder and song browsing works when using an iPod with the 7200? I'd like to have my rock, pop, and metal separated, and be able to browse albums of each subfolder. Does it allow this with an iPod? Can you use the rotary knob for browsing genres or artists? Currently I am forced to hit folder up or folder down, which takes 2 seconds each click, and takes forever to reach folder #150.


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> I don't think it is. I didn't like the USB interface on teh 7200, I went full circle.
> 860mp -> 880prs -> CD7100 -> 860mp -> 9887 -> 800prs w/usb and ipod adaptor.


Too bad the Pioneer USB adaptor uses their cheap-ass 1-bit DAC and feeds that crappy sound into your nice head unit via the CD changer audio port. Otherwise I would have bought this setup in a heartbeat.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



tekdeus said:


> Can you please elaborate on how the folder and song browsing works when using an iPod with the 7200? I'd like to have my rock, pop, and metal separated, and be able to browse albums of each subfolder. Does it allow this with an iPod? Can you use the rotary knob for browsing genres or artists? Currently I am forced to hit folder up or folder down, which takes 2 seconds each click, and takes forever to reach folder #150.


It gives you exact access to the iPod just like the iPod interface.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, this post is still going strong...!!! 

I think this is the longest running post in ALL of my post history... lol...


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Daishi said:


> It gives you exact access to the iPod just like the iPod interface.


He's right. e.g. you can select 'Genre' 'Rock' than play random and it will play all those songs, same for any playlist, artist, etc. If you're familiar with using an iPod, it is the same.


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



el_chupo_ said:


> I'll touch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a waste to use a $250 adapter to charge your phone. You can install a different iPod phone charger, than use the iPod interface for all your music.
For the reasons I explained earlier.... The USB hard drive option will always be problematic -- it's just not a core competency of Eclipse.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't notice any audible difference between the tracks on the usb vs. the same tracks burnt onto cd.



tekdeus said:


> Too bad the Pioneer USB adaptor uses their cheap-ass 1-bit DAC and feeds that crappy sound into your nice head unit via the CD changer audio port. Otherwise I would have bought this setup in a heartbeat.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> What a waste to use a $250 adapter to charge your phone. You can install a different iPod phone charger, than use the iPod interface for all your music.
> For the reasons I explained earlier.... The USB hard drive option will always be problematic -- it's just not a core competency of Eclipse.


$250 ??? Where do you get this stuff from?


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> What a waste to use a $250 adapter to charge your phone. You can install a different iPod phone charger, than use the iPod interface for all your music.
> For the reasons I explained earlier.... The USB hard drive option will always be problematic -- it's just not a core competency of Eclipse.


Exactly. Why people buy Iphones to use them plugged into their car radio is beyond me. They are more easily though of as phones with a walkman attached. IIRC, all of the Iphones lock into airplane mode when plugged in using the bottom dock connector, and even if there is a fix for this, I can't imagine wanting to unplug the phone from the radio to answer it anyway. They are not usable as phones at this point. Until someone comes out with an Iphone adapter that allows it to work as a phone as well as Ipod directly through the radio, it would be better served to use two seperate devices. On top of all that, doesn't the Iphone store a measely 16gig max? This probably = 20 cd's at lossless quality. Doesn't seem worth $400+ to me. Iphone seems like a good idea if it's just replacing your phone, but it shouldn't really replace you Ipod IMO. 

USB drives still just seem silly to me. It takes too much work already for me to load my PC with all my cd's, and now you want me to pick 10, 20, 30 maybe 40 albumns to store on a flash drive at MP3 sound quality? Even 320kbps sounds subpar to me. Lossless FTW!!!

Then when you're done with loading that USB drive, where else can you use it? I don't see too many devices other than some newer car decks with USB support. 

If I load my ipod, I can dock it into my clock radio, play it through my home theater (if I had a newer receiver I could dock it in and control it through the receiver), carry it around and listen through headphones, plug it into a friends car... can't really do any of that with USB, and you constantly have to go on the pc and choose new material or your old stuff goes stale, similar to 6 cd changers of the past that never had the discs changed. 

Call me crazy, but I think everyone should have an Ipod capable of storing most, if not all of their music collection. Especially being that refurb 160 gig's, and brand new 120gig's are now $250 including shipping.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

^ you're crazy.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> ^ you're crazy.


^ You're a usb supporter.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Bowster said:


> What a waste to use a $250 adapter to charge your phone. You can install a different iPod phone charger, than use the iPod interface for all your music.
> For the reasons I explained earlier.... The USB hard drive option will always be problematic -- it's just not a core competency of Eclipse.


Mine is for sell for 200, ill make you a deal.



WRX/Z28 said:


> Exactly. Why people buy Iphones to use them plugged into their car radio is beyond me. They are more easily though of as phones with a walkman attached. IIRC, all of the Iphones lock into airplane mode when plugged in using the bottom dock connector, and even if there is a fix for this, I can't imagine wanting to unplug the phone from the radio to answer it anyway. They are not usable as phones at this point. Until someone comes out with an Iphone adapter that allows it to work as a phone as well as Ipod directly through the radio, it would be better served to use two seperate devices. On top of all that, doesn't the Iphone store a measely 16gig max? This probably = 20 cd's at lossless quality. Doesn't seem worth $400+ to me. Iphone seems like a good idea if it's just replacing your phone, but it shouldn't really replace you Ipod IMO. It is replacing my phone. Its not 400 bucks. And since I have a 4 gb nano, I dont see why it cant replace it... I dont know about airplane mode, and I may end up getting a bigger ipod for my car. But I dont see why the phone cant use the bluetooth in the 7200 for phone while plugged into the ipod adapter.
> 
> USB drives still just seem silly to me. It takes too much work already for me to load my PC with all my cd's, and now you want me to pick 10, 20, 30 maybe 40 albumns to store on a flash drive at MP3 sound quality? Even 320kbps sounds subpar to me. Lossless FTW!!!
> If you are ok loading 160 gigs of music into your ipod and putting it in your car, why not load 160 gigs of music on an external hard drive and use it? I dont know where the idea of a flash drive came in, but I was talking about an actual HDD.
> ...


I dont have a big ipod. I may in the future, but at this time my biggest ipod is my iphone or my 4g nano.

Its not about cost, just no desire to in the past. We shall see...

My point above was simply the USB would have been a wonderful tool for a permenant install of lots of music, leaving the ipod adapter (no where near 250 bucks) for "my" iphone charger and quick access to music, or a good choice for an install with lots of digital music without installing an Ipod/adaper. Not that it was a perfect install for everyone.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> ^ You're a usb supporter.


I am?

Neither of my cars have usb


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

So, for using ipod, which active capable head unit is giving the best option? 7200, 9887, 800prs?

For usb, which is giving the best option? 

I think many of us are all facing this same question and from my persepctive I don't see any of them being great alternatives. 

Does the eclipse support ipod through the usb connection? Does the 9887 ipod cord operate on analog, or does it pull digital out of the ipod like the usb ipod connections do?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ipod is great on all of them with the adaptor, usb sucks on all of them


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ipod is great on all of them with the adaptor, usb sucks on all of them  kenwood is the best


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



6spdcoupe said:


> $250 ??? Where do you get this stuff from?


Sorry... I was thinking of the overpriced HDR105 HD Radio Tuner unit.


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

Can the eclipse support an 80gb ipod? What are the limits for numbers of songs??


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: USB issues -Solved!*



Bowster said:


> Sorry... I was thinking of the overpriced HDR105 HD Radio Tuner unit.


Oh ya, because that has so much to do with this debate


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Not that I've done it.. But... I would think if you had a pretty large usb drive plugged in hidden in a cubby somewhere running all your tunes lossless or at least the ones you really dig, then it would be a pretty nice thing to never have to swap cd's and deal with cd's in general in your car. 

The thing is, can you store and play off a usb drive in a format that's indistinguishable from CD? Regardless how good a system it is. .... Sorry I haven't had the pleasure of a system with usb input.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Babs said:


> Not that I've done it.. But... I would think if you had a pretty large usb drive plugged in hidden in a cubby somewhere running all your tunes lossless or at least the ones you really dig, then it would be a pretty nice thing to never have to swap cd's and deal with cd's in general in your car.
> 
> The thing is, can you store and play off a usb drive in a format that's indistinguishable from CD? Regardless how good a system it is. .... Sorry I haven't had the pleasure of a system with usb input.


Thats a good question because I have an 80 gig portable usb hard drive sitting in a drawer lookign for a use.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

A lot of the big drives won't work with the usb adaptors.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Thats a good question because I have an 80 gig portable usb hard drive sitting in a drawer lookign for a use.


There ya go then... Take a good selection that would be a good reference track for SQ, rip a track to one or maybe a few different lossless formats and do some A/B comparison testing.. CD PCM vs USB lossless format such-n-such.

 Ah.. I'd bet it's been done to death, but it'd be good for this thread I'd think.


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

So it sounds like the only difference in performance between the eclipse, alpine and pioneer ipod adapters is the speed? I mean, the alpine 9887 & 9861 both require the 422i high speed cable, but it's not usb, so I'm guessing the ipod is doing the DAC work. The eclipse 7200 requires a box just like the pioneer 800/880, so I'm guessing they are getting an analog signal also. 

So, for me to be using that as a reason to pick one or the other seems pointless, as the sound performance is probably equivalent, it's more convenience of use that is the factor, correct?


----------



## tekdeus (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd like to know this as well. Although the iPod DAC is better than average, it would be ideal to use the 24bit DAC or Burr-brown we pay for in our head units, which is why I was trying to stick with USB in the first place.

If next years Pioneer 800 comes with built in USB, I will buy one in a heartbeat! The USB interface on my DEHP690UB is nearly perfect, but the DAC and preouts sound very cheap. My old DEHP9200 burr-brown CD deck ($1200 at the time) sounded phenomenal. I used to sell them and a co-worker of mine compared this deck to ALL other decks we sold at the time, and we both agreed it sounded the best. A good DAC is such a key ingredient to high SQ.


----------



## Bowster (May 21, 2008)

tekdeus said:


> Can the eclipse support an 80gb ipod? What are the limits for numbers of songs??


I use a 160 gb iPod with 6052 songs ripped at 320 kbps (one notch below apple lossless) . Functionality is excellent and so is the sound.


----------

